# 'Why eat squirrel, really'



## Brewskis (Aug 13, 2014)

This was written a couple years ago, so perhaps it's already been posted here. However, I thought it was a great read with squirrel season a couple days away.

http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2012/01/22/why-eat-squirrel-really/


----------



## OconeeOutdoorsman (Aug 13, 2014)

That's a really good article. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Brian Groce (Aug 13, 2014)

*Beau will tree her a few!*

Beau said she could go hunt'in with us!


----------



## Treedup (Aug 13, 2014)

I had squirrel dumplings for lunch today.


----------



## TrailBlazer999 (Aug 13, 2014)

Good article. My wife needs to read this.


----------



## birddog52 (Aug 13, 2014)

But its sad we have folks killing game& just throwing it away ( yes squirrel is good but i likem a little late rin the year when the worbbles have ceased to exist in them


----------



## ghadarits (Aug 13, 2014)

birddog52 said:


> But its sad we have folks killing game& just throwing it away ( yes squirrel is good but i likem a little late rin the year when the worbbles have ceased to exist in them



If I won't eat it I don't kill it....except when it comes to bugs and coyotes.


----------



## Scrapy (Aug 13, 2014)

I love squirrels. It is amaising how much they plump up after they shed those pesky wolves and a month cutting and gathering acorns.

Also, I find no fault if you are introducing a young pup to squirrel treeing to knock a few out for the pups sake whether you eat them or not.  I coon hunt and don't eat coon but I do give tem away. After March 1st it gets harder to find people who want them. Everything has a season of sorts.


----------



## rwh (Aug 17, 2014)

ghadarits said:


> If I won't eat it I don't kill it....except when it comes to bugs and coyotes.



that's a good looking dog you have there.


----------



## deadbox (Sep 15, 2014)

Only reason I dont squirrel hunt is because I do not eat them. I would love to find someone who would take them and I hunt them. But just have no desire to kill something I no that's not gonna get ate. My pawpaw ruined me as a little guy feeding my cousin an I squirrel brains and eggs and telling us it was spam. Granny was so mad. If she wouldn't have told us I don't think we would have ever known. He just laughed at us when we started gagging. But we where only about 7-8.


----------



## Cobb Vista Club (Sep 15, 2014)

My cousins would take the heads and run a coathanger through the eye's and roast the brains over a fire -then slurp the brains out! Don't that paint a prutty picture for ya.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 15, 2014)

great article


----------



## CaptGary1 (Sep 16, 2014)

Good article. Went many years not squirrel hunting, or eating squirrel. Rediscovered it several seasons ago. Great casual afternoons in the woods with a nice .22 and great recipes for dinners later. In my senior years I've really enjoyed small game hunting. Also introducing my grandsons to the outdoors has been great. Squirrels are the perfect training game.


----------



## joedublin (Sep 17, 2014)

We ate a LOT of squirrels during the 2nd world war...meat was rationed and either hard to find or nonexistent .


----------



## HossBog (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm with y'all boys who were raised if ye kill it, ye eat it, excepting coyotes. My Dad always skinned around the haid too, both squirrels and catfish. Get all the meat, including brains, ye can.


----------

